# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Uparcie podwyższone wyniki prób wątrobowych

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich.
Mój problem zaczął się około 3 lat temu. Podczas badan kontrolnych okazało się iż mam podwyższone wyniki Alat i Aspat -obydwa około 70. Po wizycie u lekarza otrzymałem skierowanie na USG jamy brzusznej, które wykazało stłuszczenie wątroby, otrzymałem leki które miałem brać przez pół roku i następnie do kontroli. Niestety po 6 miesiącach brania Essentiale i Heparegenu, wyniki niewiele się obniżyły. Od tamtej pory, a jak wcześniej pisałem mija jakieś trzy lata, wykonane zostało 3 USG, które systematycznie wykazują stłuszczenie, a wyniki utrzymują się podwyższone (różnie, czasem wyższe innym razem niższe, ale zawsze podwyższone). Wykluczono jeszcze infekcję HVB i HVC. Niestety ale powoli już tracę zaufanie do lekarzy i stąd moje pytania:
Czy to stłuszczenie można wogóle wyleczyć?
Jaka jest granica pomiędzy stłuszczeniem, a marskością? Czy to może być już marskość ale niewykrywalna w badaniu ultrasonograficznym?
Czy wyniki Alat/ Aspat w granicach 70 mogą świadczyć o zaczynającej się marskości wątroby?

Cały czas jestem na diecie i Essentiale ale niewiele to daje. Alkoholu nie piję teraz wogóle. Przyznaje kiedyś lubiałem się napić dobrej wódki, ale od kiedy mam takie wyniki a nie inne, nie piję wogóle -nawet syropów na alkoholu.
Proszę o odpowiedź ponieważ już depresji dostaję z powodu tych uparcie podwyższonych wyników.
Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Karaoke

Wypróbuj ziołowych tabletek Cynarex są rewelacyjne i stosunkowo niedrogie, u mnie po 3 miesięcznej kuracji wątroba wróciła do normy.

----------

